# Supports Under Slides



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

I read somewhere that if you have your slide out for an extended period of time that you should put braces under it not to lift it but to the bottom of it. However, not sure what extended time is. We have ours open in the back yard and it will probably be that way most of the summer.

This forum really has great information and I copy and print out alot of the information for DH.

Betty King


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Slides supports to the ground are not recommended as they can damage the slide if the tires go flat or the trailer settles.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Slides supports to the ground are not recommended as they can damage the slide if the tires go flat or the trailer settles.
> [snapback]38919[/snapback]​


My dealer told me the same thing.. he said that all we really needed to do if we we were going to have it open for extended time (more then a week) was to slide the slide in and out at least every few days to keep the seals from hardenening (sort of move them around a little I guess)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Betty King is right, my paperwork says the same thing about slides but CamperAndy is more correct, if it settles Goodbye slide. Ghosty is also right in that it says to move it in and out for the seals.

Now, lets see.............everyone was correct









It only takes 5 seconds to put it in or out when you are gonna be out for a day or two and then all requirements are fulfilled









John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have seen my local dealer park them unlevel slides open and leave them that way for months. Maybe someone should let him know.

John


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Is it OK to leave the slide on for extended periods of time or do you need to move the slide in out every couple of weeks during the summer months?

Additionally do any of you use any conditioner on your slide seals? I'm thinking 303 might be good.


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm glad someone brought this up. The manual for the slide talks about this. I was going to rig up a cool mod for the slide support but I can see now where it might cause a problem. There seems to be some conflict between experience and the product documentation. Now what about the seal conditioner?


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

OK thanks everyone for your input. I guess I'm still confused, if it is open you need to slide it in and out every few days to keep the seals from hardening. Is that what I understand. So that means when it is closed, like in the winter, you don't have to worry about the seals hardening - it can sit all winter.

Thanks again for your advice.

Betty King


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now thats a whole nother subject. For warranty purposes they cover every angle. My parents slide goes out in may and goes in in oct. They have a seasonal. Keep slide clean when moving, use the stuff someone recomended on your seals periodically and enjoy your trailer.

John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

While we are on the subject of flat tires, I kind of figured the same result would happen if I had my stab jacks down during the winter and the tires went flat. All of a sudden, all the weight of the trailer would be on the stabilizers -- probably not a good thing.

I use silicon spray on my seals. Not necessarily because it's the best thing (might be, I don't know), but mainly because that's what I had on hand. Seems to work ok. I also think armorall would work ok.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I use 303 on everything that is not painted metal. That includes the gaskets. Did not seem to help my two flat tires









Jared


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I think that the seals are OK when they are closed becuase they are protected .. wheile they are open and "exposed" to the sun and elements you have to condition them....


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I use 303 also it gives UV protection and lubricates the rubber. 303 was developed for NASA it's supposed to be the best thing for rubber. Armorall is not the best thing for anything, it may make things look good but it will actually will deteriorate plastic and rubber over time. (JMHO)

Jim


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> I use 303 on everything that is not painted metal. That includes the gaskets. Did not seem to help my two flat tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not yet: Did you try the 303 on the inside of the tires? Might have done the trick on the flats.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Supports for your TT. I spoke to my dealer in great length regarding this topic. Winter storage or extented storage. Does not recommend extra supports or using the stabilizers. The reason is that the tire may go flat or the ground settles; the risk of wrapping your frame increases.

The slides should be cycled weekly to ensure everything remains lubricated and does not dry out. Using a UV protection product for your seals is always good regarless if the slides are in or out.

Thor


----------

